# Smurf (aka My TT)



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

So finally, after picking her up on the 9th of April, I have some pictures of my beautiful TT to tickle your taste buds with

Going from owning a 1.4 Renault Megane (BOAT) my lovely 2001, Revo Remapped (by MRC Tuning) 225 TT was a graduation present to myself as I finish my degree in three weeks, so I thought rather than buy another sensible grown up persons car (after a long line of them) I would blow my money on an Audi TT as I have wanted an Audi since I passed my test at 17 in 2004!

She has been lowered by 30-40mm ( still needs to settle a little more) has been spaced on the front and back and I think looks gorgeous 

I haven't had time to clean it this morning, but I went out this morning and took some pictures of it while its dry (to much anger that half way through me taking picturess, about 5 learner drivers turned up :evil: ) but ho hum here they are 

There are still some things I want to get done on it yet .. Engine 'bling' just to tidy it up, but other than that I am one very proud Audi TT Quattro Owner.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Meet Smurf


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, she looks awesome!

I picked up my car on April the 9th as well, she's going in to have a few bits of the paint touched up next week after which I'll be uploading my pics


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Love that colour!... You'll find that after having your car spaced, all non spaced tt's just dont look right...


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

ades tt 180 said:


> Love that colour!... You'll find that after having your car spaced, all non spaced tt's just dont look right...


Looking good 

Love your number plate "For F**ks Sake" :lol:

John


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Love that colour!... You'll find that after having your car spaced, all non spaced tt's just dont look right...
> ...


+1, great plate and cars coming along nicely


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Love that colour!... You'll find that after having your car spaced, all non spaced tt's just dont look right...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't notice that at first!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm liking that colour 8)


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great

But I always imagined it had a white roof


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Shinigami said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


That was one of the first things I noticed :x


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your nice comments guys ,

the number plate was the thing that swayed the purchase actually, and i have been contemplating a personalised plate but too many mates have said it suits me down the the tee haha

i am a very proud TT owner, its such a clean car for its age, unbelievable 

thank youuuu  :mrgreen:


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely colour that


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to the best club in the world...

The Kingfisher Blue Owners Club 8)


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice colour and love the number plate


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nem said:


> Welcome to the best club in the world...
> 
> The Kingfisher Blue Owners Club 8)


i couldnt agree more  :mrgreen:



paulc1 said:


> Nice colour and love the number plate


I know i used it as a sign to buy the car haha FFS won me over  plus the colour



D4n91 said:


> Lovely colour that


D4n91 thank you sooo much


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a lovely looking car huni ;-)

Never seen that colour before I must admit


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That look well sorted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Lunatic Dreyfus (Apr 9, 2012)

The unusual colour and the great number plate has to be worth delurking for. Enjoy.

FFS... Damn. Sum's up my ownership experience perfectly. :wink:


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

best paint they did by far looks proper tidy mate


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Love that colour!... You'll find that after having your car spaced, all non spaced tt's just dont look right...
> ...


 I thought that when I saw FFS! Lol

Smurf looks lovely, great pics


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Working outdoors I have been up close to a couple of Kingfishers,
and the Kingfisher blue is a brilliant colour,- 
ON A KINGFISHER. 
Not on a car! [smiley=huh2.gif] 
Glad _you _like it though. Someone has to I s'pose.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks great !

How's the ride ? 
What was the result of the alignment ?
Will adjustable tie bars be needed ?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks all  means a lot



mullum said:


> Looks great !
> 
> How's the ride ?
> What was the result of the alignment ?
> Will adjustable tie bars be needed ?


Not at all the alignment was fine they said they tweaked it a bit but hardly any noticeable camber on the car at all!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy days 

Did they give you a report with all the figures ?
How much did they charge ?
Did they seem like they really knew what they were doing/talking about ?

Sorry for all the questions, but it is in your interest


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

mullum said:


> Happy days
> 
> Did they give you a report with all the figures ?
> How much did they charge ?
> ...


it was taken to ATS and then Kwik fit and they both said the same things lol
I didnt get a report i didnt really ask for one if im sure and he only charged me 20 to do it .... they usually charge 32 haha must be my good looks and charm lol  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mullum said:


> Looks great !
> 
> How's the ride ?  (bit personal a question )
> What was the result of the alignment ? (well in a missionary it should be within 5 degrees tbh )
> Will adjustable tie bars be needed ? (WHATTTTTT are you a perv lol )


have asked a lady some questions in my time but hey com on lol......... looking good on the car kiddo and i love the colour xx


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey MaryAnne. Lovely looking TT you got there. She looks clean too so credit to the owner  I Like kingfisher blue and certainly one of the rarer colours. Very nice indeed.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you both 

im so glad you like it all 

im so happy with it, but its back into audi tomorrow again


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So ATS (?) fitted the springs ?
And Kwik Fit did the alignment ?

£20 is what a place would normally charge for EACH adjustment. A proper 4 wheel alignment would cost anywhere between £60-120.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

mullum said:


> So ATS (?) fitted the springs ?
> And Kwik Fit did the alignment ?
> 
> £20 is what a place would normally charge for EACH adjustment. A proper 4 wheel alignment would cost anywhere between £60-120.


no ATS didn't fit the springs lol
I took it elsewhere for that

and it was 20quid because I knew the bloke who did it been taking my cars there for years


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry I don't know who ATS are ..

I'm sure you know the only reason I ask is so you don't get poor handling or uneven tyre wear (and actually I'm curious to hear about anyone lowering and not needing ATBs).

Was your car prefacelift (sorry if I've asked you this before in a pm) ?


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Gorgeous colour!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you Sarah 

And mullum i think my car is pre face lift its 2001 if that means anything

The cars fine, i took it to kwik fit for them to have a look at for me first as im a perfectionist and wont settle for making do or taking one piece of advice on board and then ATS, ATS are pretty much the same sort of place they aligned it and my mate and his boss said its hardly out at all and will not need adjustable tie bars as there is not enough of a camber to worry about uneven Tyre wear...

the car sits, rides and looks spot on, im not worried about it at all in regards to camber issues i did post up a pic (sort of) of how the camber looks on it, couldnt take a proper pic as there was a learner driver in the shot lol

hope this helps


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hiya thanks for the reply, the reason I ask which year is because those springs lower your car by 40mm, but a later model by 20mm (as the later cars are already 20mm lower than the prefacelift).

All looks and sounds (from what you've been saying) marvellous ! 

Seems you got lucky with the camber as happens sometimes and that's a result ! You must be chuffed :-D
I've had my car 18 months and despite having bought 2 sets of lowering springs and a set of coilovers - mine still looks like a tractor ! :-(


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

mullum said:


> Hiya thanks for the reply, the reason I ask which year is because those springs lower your car by 40mm, but a later model by 20mm (as the later cars are already 20mm lower than the prefacelift).
> 
> All looks and sounds (from what you've been saying) marvellous !
> 
> ...


i was very concerned upon picking up the car following the lowering to find it looked like a tractor too .. but i was lucky, she handles so much better around corners now as well! incredible!!!!

i was scared that i would have to fork out ££££££ for atb's and i didnt want to at all
the cars still settling at the moment as its much lower now than it was when i picked it up  thank you for the springs 

i am chuffed, even more chuffed now seeing as everything on its done, all the health check list audi gave me has been done and shes running like a dream!!!!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> thank you both
> im* so glad you like it all *
> im so happy with it, but its back into audi tomorrow again


So you ignored _my _post then? :roll:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Great colour and looks clean for it's age!

Get some centre cap stickers :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Working outdoors I have been up close to a couple of Kingfishers,
> and the Kingfisher blue is a brilliant colour,-
> ON A KINGFISHER.
> Not on a car! [smiley=huh2.gif]
> Glad _you _like it though. Someone has to I s'pose.


aw you feel left out skeee haha

whats a kingfisher???? is that a bird ?

and yes i love it cheeky and once you see it you will too :roll: 

do you feel better now that iv replied haha


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> Great colour and looks clean for it's age!
> 
> Get some centre cap stickers :wink:


what for? xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Working outdoors I have been up close to a couple of Kingfishers,
> ...


Really!
Your car's called Kingfisher Blue and you didn't know! :roll:









And yeah. Get some centre caps!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


yes reallyyyy haha
i never thought to look it up if honest with you :lol:

whats wrong with the centre caps on there at the moment ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

That picture doesn't do it justice. Am no twitcher but when one flies past a few feet in front of you it really is a bright sparkly blue colour!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> That picture doesn't do it justice. Am no twitcher but when one flies past a few feet in front of you it really is a bright sparkly blue colour!


like my car then


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Nah!
Your car's more of a ................


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

yayyyyy a smurf i can live with that haha


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> whats wrong with the centre caps on there at the moment ?


Hey MaryAnne. Well the problem I can see with your centre caps is you are missing the darker grey stickers with the Audi rings in the middle. I posted a pic for you to have a look at and compare to your own. It has most likely your wheels have been refurbished at some point and where removed for that. Only problem is they come pre stuck on the centre caps from Audi and don't seem to be able to purchase them separately from Audi. However you can get reproduction ones from eBay. Quality isn't the same but it gives you what you need. Just make sure you measure the diameter of the ones you need 




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x-4-ALLOY...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4854bb52a0 100mm versions.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x-4-ALLOY...341?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item48544d67f5 200mm versions

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd actually say those wheels don't look OEM, they look like replicas, hence having no centre cap emblem on them as the seller would get a big slap on the wrist for putting an audi emblem on something which isn't actually made by audi - only way to check would be to take a wheel off and check for audi stamp and part number etc on the rear though.

Alas, you didn't know a Kingfisher was a bird so I assume you may not have common sense enough to take a wheel off - perhaps ask a friend to do it for you? :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jakalus said:


> .................................Alas, you didn't know a Kingfisher was a bird so I assume you may not have common sense enough to take a wheel off - perhaps ask a friend to do it for you? :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

GoTeamGB2012 - thanks for the pics, makes my job easier not having to look for them, they were done before i had the car and was aware they were replicas


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

polished the car after cleaning the paint work yest,

pics


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> polished the car after cleaning the paint work yest,
> 
> pics
> 
> Gorgeous [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful car [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG this has turned into a complete knitting circle for wenches :lol: :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you both  took me ages to get the paint on it to shine like that... last owner didn't look after it  makes me sad [smiley=bigcry.gif]



Gazzer said:


> OMG this has turned into a complete knitting circle for wenches :lol: :lol:


what makes you say that Gaz  :lol: ladies just know a nice car when they see one haha


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> ................ :lol: ladies just know a nice car when they see one haha


At least the blokes know their birds?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Of course I was talking about Kingfishers. :roll:

_What else could I have meant?_


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > ................ :lol: ladies just know a nice car when they see one haha
> ...


and to be honest I don't really need to know what a real kingfisher is
I just know the colour not its definition

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


and no idea what you meant.... whats a kingfisher again :roll: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeee said:


> Of course I was talking about Kingfishers. :roll:
> 
> _*What else could I have meant*?_


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Before you work that one out and retaliate.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

appologies.................BURPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP just finished my lovely steak and mushroom pie with jacket spud and green beans.
it is official, nowhere on here can we find a better selection of birds be they feathered or not


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> appologies.................BURPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP just finished my lovely steak and mushroom pie with jacket spud and green beans.
> it is official, nowhere on here can we find a better selection of birds be they feathered or not


awww that's nice


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Who's a clever girl then?

_Can cook *AND* wash up!_


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Who's a clever girl then?
> 
> _Can cook *AND* wash up!_


im all round good egg


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> ...I'm all round good egg


 _Is that all you can cook?_


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm all round good egg
> ...


yeah that's it, im a chef and that's all you get with me! but to be fair I can cook them in any fashion!

boiled
pouched
scrambled 
fried
omelette ... you name it ill do it  :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

So you can't make ice cream then? :roll: http://www.channel4.com/4food/recipes/c ... eam-recipe

BTW it's yum!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> So you can't make ice cream then? :roll: http://www.channel4.com/4food/recipes/c ... eam-recipe
> 
> BTW it's yum!


that's quite clever!!

the stuff on masterchef is nicer looking though


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't watch cookery shows and can't afford to eat at his Bray restaurant that often. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Who's a clever girl then?
> 
> _Can cook *AND* wash up!_


Love the hat [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## oou-- (Apr 8, 2013)

İ like this color [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]so i like kingfisher but i cant see anyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

just thought i would post up a few pics iv taken lately of the car 

this was her when i bought it





and this is it now .. bit better


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if you are coming to Jamman's RR event? then get that cross strut brace off and posted to me smartish and i will get it blasted and powder coated up for you hun...........couple of the lads will re-fit it for you while i am cooking.
(pressie from me)


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice Bay :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks both and i shall let you know about the brace ... :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I really envy your colour, it's gorgeous 8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I love Kingfisher blue


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

aw thank you  means a lot ... i do love the colour :roll: New Wheels next  8)


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

yes the best colour by far


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> So finally, after picking her up on the 9th of April, I have some pictures of my beautiful TT to tickle your taste buds with
> 
> Going from owning a 1.4 Renault Megane (BOAT) my lovely 2001, Revo Remapped (by MRC Tuning) 225 TT was a graduation present to myself as I finish my degree in three weeks, so I thought rather than buy another sensible grown up persons car (after a long line of them) I would blow my money on an Audi TT as I have wanted an Audi since I passed my test at 17 in 2004!
> 
> ...


they are nice....I have to keep looking at mine as I walk away...just like a top woman.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Basscube said:


> yes the best colour by far


i do like red aswell though  

and i know thebluemax (sorry dont know your real name)

i look at mine all the time, lot to do with the fact iv always wanted an Audi and iv finally got one [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

dont mind me guys just updating the thread  you have all seen these pics already .... (probably use this as my progress thread


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

The rear valence looks brilliant with that color.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

jacobmwatson said:


> The rear valence looks brilliant with that color.


thank you x


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Maryanne,

Love the car, very smart!

do you have have tie bars fitted?

Thanks


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

tangapants said:


> Hi Maryanne,
> 
> Love the car, very smart!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tanga....no i do not i dont need them. There was controversy over whether i would need to fit them but its lowered 40mm on amax springs and sits lovely with next to no camber at all


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

just had mine lowered 40mm on amax too i also didnt need ATB he said it could be slighly adjusted but not enough to warrant fitting atb'S and spending £200+ so i also wont be going down that route.

id also point out there machine is one of the best you can get uses bluetooth and is the most accurate machine out there, 4 wheel alignment usually costs £70 there but he charges me £50 and i get a printout to put with my service history.

Josh.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

S2000 K&N Induction (Cheers James)


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

absolutely love the colour of your Smurf tt. I would defo get this colour if i was looking at gettting a new one, 

love the last 3 digits of your number plate to :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

daztheblue1976 said:


> absolutely love the colour of your Smurf tt. I would defo get this colour if i was looking at gettting a new one,
> 
> love the last 3 digits of your number plate to :lol:


aw thanks.. it is a special colour  FFS


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys iv decided to clean up my engine bay as i hate that cover thats on it .....

any ideas how i can tidy it up !!! its had an n249 delete done already but those head shields at the back are horrible :evil:

what can i do to make it nicer in appearance


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

If you want to clean it up here you go.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... VAP-Delete

I personally think it all serves a purpose and there are downsides to removing.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> S2000 K&N Induction (Cheers James)


Awesome 8)


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

cheers james! seems too much effort to replace everything or remove things!!

the cover can go back on haha


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> ......................any ideas how I can tidy it up !!!..................................................


 I was going to suggest putting the cover back on? :roll:

Then I saw this:-


maryanne1986 said:


> ..................................the cover can go back on haha


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > ......................any ideas how I can tidy it up !!!..................................................
> ...


haha YES!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

maryanne1986 said:


> Guys iv decided to clean up my engine bay as i hate that cover thats on it .....
> 
> any ideas how i can tidy it up !!! its had an n249 delete done already but those head shields at the back are horrible :evil:
> 
> what can i do to make it nicer in appearance


I have a stainless steel cover that fits over the cam cover and replaces the heat shields PM me if you are interested


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

so quick "photoshop"

with orange lenses 


and without 


what ya think?? i think without


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

+1 without 8)

Paul


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

*-1 With * _the orange lens!_

But why ask, 'cos you're going to change them anyways! :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Skeee said:


> *-1 With * _the orange lens!_
> 
> But why ask, 'cos you're going to change them anyways! :roll:


why are you so set on the orange lense?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

clear indicator lenses it was a Whole fricking days worth of work but got there in the end ...... I HATE SILICON !!!  

Personally i think it looks miles better


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

looks so much better now the lenses are de-tango'd


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great!

Should have closed your legs when taking the picture though


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Stueyturn said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Should have closed your legs when taking the picture though


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

cheers guys looks so much better


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good job on the clear corners Maryanne. It's a bitch of a job but a good look once its done. Not for the faint hearted so awesome job


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Good job on the clear corners Maryanne. It's a bitch of a job but a good look once its done. Not for the faint hearted so awesome job


Cheers Sweet...... i split the headlights there was no going back haha and they flash a lovely deep orange thank god for WAK and thank for for silicone even though i despise the stuff. Easy as when you all the right tool bits and the right stuff. Can finally tick it off the to do list now ...... wheels and zorst next


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

love the way people are more concerned about that comment than commenting on the car thanks for the on topic comments to those tho have


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> love the way people are more concerned about that comment than commenting on the car thanks for the on topic comments to those tho have


Apologies Maryanne,

I really didn't mean anything by it.
Your car looks great as always, hope I haven't caused any offence.

Stuart.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> dont mind me guys just updating the thread  you have all seen these pics already .... (probably use this as my progress thread


  That colour!!! Love it so much!!


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

i want to change colour of my car after winter bcs im not happy with this blue  , so i propably use your smurf to get this same paint on my one


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

First time I've seen this thread, that colour is beautiful, the car looks fantastic and all the mods are sooooooo tasteful.........oh and Skee must be colour blind :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Stochman said:


> First time I've seen this thread, that colour is beautiful, the car looks fantastic and all the mods are sooooooo tasteful.........oh and Skee must be colour blind :lol:


 I'm not a big fan of removing all the OEM badging just as I don't like extra badges and stickers etc however this does look really good.

_Just needs a respray black now and it'll look awesome! :wink: _


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice car...

don't know if you'd be interested but I have a numberplate I may see. ..

S33 MRF

let me know.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

overwhelmed with compliments  the car is screaming out for a polish at the moment but the weathers so bad here its pointless. Ohhh a numberplate hey. ££££ ??

Im glad to see people think the mods are tasteful i hate over the top things and i was good skee i only removed the front! i kept the rings on the back


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Well we've had it valued at £450, I reckon by the time we have paid transfer fees it would have to be £300.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

some of you may be pleased i have put the front rings back on the TT  looks far better stock


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

So little bit of an update for you all - i have put the rings back onto the car and now have genuine audi wheels instead of the replicas - for those who noticed with proper center caps - the cars running like a dream right now so just thought id post up some pics

I got myself some new rings brand new from audi and a new quattro badge sprayed the grill and it now looks cleaner on the front end 

some pics





and gave the inside a clean today


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> So little bit of an update for you all - i have put the rings back onto the car and now have genuine audi wheels instead of the replicas - for those who noticed with proper center caps - the cars running like a dream right now so just thought id post up some pics
> 
> I got myself some new rings brand new from audi and a new quattro badge sprayed the grill and it now looks cleaner on the front end
> 
> ...


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks beautiful, love Kingfisher Blue, it has to be the best colour


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

very good colour turns many heads


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> very good colour turns many heads


I bet it'll does, lovely looking car :wink:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TT8 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > very good colour turns many heads
> ...


we are both in swansea - have you seen me about ?


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> TT8 said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


im afraid I haven't,i am more neath side(aberdulais) where are you based?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahhh im in the center myself was in llangyfelach before im always out and about though.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> Ahhh im in the center myself was in llangyfelach before im always out and about though.


If I see you around I will surely give you a wave.


----------



## MyquickTT (Apr 12, 2014)

The black around the muffler tips what is that paint, dip or a new valence?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

new valance bought from the TT shop -

TT8 - did you go to Singleton today? not one TT


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> new valance bought from the TT shop -
> 
> TT8 - did you go to Singleton today? not one TT


Hi, no been in all weekend. Cleaned car in/out. Have h&r arbs to fit and lcr splitter.


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

TT8 said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > new valance bought from the TT shop -
> ...


Did you do the clear indicators yourself? Something I would like to do in future.


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Just read the whole build thread!

Good on you for treating yourself to a nice car for graduating! 

Gorgeous colour and the front end is looking really tidy and smart now with the rings back on and the sprayed grill!

I agree with de-badging everything apart from the audi rings!

Look forward to further progress on this and what wheel choice you go for


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i did it all myself - took a day and loads of patients if im honest nearly threw the heat gun a few times though - give it a go if your confident -

cheers im keeping these wheels now as there was audi reps on it before - much better now x

im getting it stock tbh now - im not really interested in overdoing it now - eeeek ! grown up maryanne


----------



## TomMc (Apr 25, 2014)

hey, new to this site. just wanted to say I think your car looks great.

would you consider painting the callipers the same blue as your car ? think it would finish the car nicely


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TomMc said:


> hey, new to this site. just wanted to say I think your car looks great.
> 
> would you consider painting the callipers the same blue as your car ? think it would finish the car nicely


Hey tom welcome to the site

nah i appreciate the idea but i just think it might look a bit odd tbh - and a bit chav - the only colored calipers i know are brembos which are red ( not sure of others ) so unless i upgrade then ill keep them stock - if i do spray might spray them silver just to tidy it up 

get a photo of your TT up :mrgreen:


----------



## TomMc (Apr 25, 2014)

will do  just waiting for spacers, carbon diffuser and new front grill before I put pics up


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> dont mind me guys just updating the thread  you have all seen these pics already .... (probably use this as my progress thread


Just saw wheeler dealers which starred your car at the beginning, looked superb


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ryanmtt said:


> Just saw wheeler dealers which starred your car at the beginning, looked superb


+1 to that!

J
xx


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you Guys 

when i have seen it then i will comment haha - i dont have sky


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> Thank you Guys
> 
> when i have seen it then i will comment haha - i dont have sky


 :roll: really ? You don't have sky


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

no i live in a cave  im getting it installed on sat - does series link mean i can catch up with it ?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

few snaps from wheeler dealer shoot  
enjoy


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

That colour looks fantastic, your paint finish looks immaculate, my next job is to sort and my bodywork.

Some cracking photos from the wheeler dealer shoot.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

J3SHF said:


> That colour looks fantastic, your paint finish looks immaculate, my next job is to sort and my bodywork.
> 
> Some cracking photos from the wheeler dealer shoot.


 :roll: thx hun


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shes going going going GONE!

well as of tomorrow i am picking up my new audi a1 1.4 tfsi 

lots of things going wrong with the tt at the moment - clutch - dashpod - driveshafts - shocks - sensors all starting to play up so decided to part ways

Going to be an emotional day tomorrow ( silly really that im this attached to the TT) but its all for the greater good 

Happy with my new car only a little thing but audi have made me an offer i cannot refuse 

heres a few pics of the new motor - complete change from the TT but need something a bit more practical and fuel efficent around town the 280 bhp wasnt being used around swansea - i shall however miss the spooling noise but not all the faults that comes with a 15 year old car 

my new one has only done 17k so im happy in some ways to part with the TT, my mot was up in Dec and i was having quotes of a lot of money to complete the work so this is the best option

New motor in shiraz red


----------

